# back in the day Rap



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I know there's a few old school people on here

I think LL has changed a bit


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Tuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Love listening to this when I go running..........


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Listen to a bit of BAD by LL, that really is back in the day if you like old school.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.itstherub.com/?p=794

Vol.1 (1979) through to Vol.7 (1985) are well worth a download


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

Ill get onto that one Ed. Have you listened to the History of Hip-Hop (possibly not the title) by Jaguar Skills? Some good tracks from when I was a lad, youve got to listen to catch them though, he mixes through a ridiculous amount in about 50 mins!

Some good tracks there, Christmas Rap, King Timm III, I do like a bit of Kurtis Blow. 

Just listening to the pioneers and you can see the influence in most every hip-hop track from LL to Beastie Boys, most definitely PE, KRS-One, you name it. That is one of the reasons I like the genre so, even as a 37 year old! 
Listening to Bobby Digital in the car at the mo, and MF Doom (some newer stuff!)


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i'll check out the Jaguar Skills mix. cheers


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i can remember back to early 80s with doug e fresh,DJ Jazzy Jeff and the fresh prince before they where on tv and all the rest then getting into to public enemy and driving through Brixton with "fear of a black planet" blasting from the car


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

ivor said:


> i can remember back to early 80s with doug e fresh,DJ Jazzy Jeff and the fresh prince before they where on tv and all the rest then getting into to public enemy and driving through Brixton with "fear of a black planet" blasting from the car


i like the stuff between 1979 & 1985 (86 at a push)
first got into it in the first year of secondary school (1981) but once Run DMC took it mainstream with Walk This Way i lost interest.


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

I like a bit of UTFO, EPMD, PE especially, Ultramagnetic MCs, Eric B and Rakim, Ice T, KRS One/BDP, all mid 80s to late 80s hip-hop really but can listen to any of it!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Slick Rick - Art of Story Telling is about as good as it gets for me.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Public enemy and run dmc are class old hip hop.


----------

